# Highscore



## Glurak (5. Dezember 2005)

Hab da eine Frage wird es eine Highscore geben wie bei getwow ?

Also wo man sehen kann wer was am meisten eingetragen hat (hochgeladen hat)


würde sicher ne menge user dazu verleiten zeug hochzuladen.


Und ich finds interesant einfach zu sehen wie crazy einige leute sind ^^


natürlich sollte man das auch abschalten können Client bassierend.

Steht dann einfach N/A drin statt der Name.

Ich fänds auch gut wenn man die Bank fächer und das Inventar hochladen könnte.


Natürlich auch abschaltbar.


----------



## B3N (5. Dezember 2005)

Das mit der Bank und dem Inventar wurde bereits angesprochen und wir werden uns dazu Gedanken machen. Wir hatten dieses Feature bereits enthalten, haben es dann aber wieder rausgeschmissen.

Eine "Highscore" wird es bei uns nicht geben, Grund dafür ist, dass wir wirklich alle Daten wo gesammelt werden anonym hoch laden ohne jegliche Zuweisung. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb wir keine Registrierung verlangen, bei uns soll jeder die Chance haben seinen Char zu betrachten bzw. mitzuhelfen die Datenbank zu füllen ohne eine zwingende Registrierung.


----------



## Glurak (5. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "Highscore" wird es bei uns nicht geben, Grund dafür ist, dass wir wirklich alle Daten wo gesammelt werden anonym hoch laden ohne jegliche Zuweisung. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb wir keine Registrierung verlangen, bei uns soll jeder die Chance haben seinen Char zu betrachten bzw. mitzuhelfen die Datenbank zu füllen ohne eine zwingende Registrierung.
> [post="105465"][/post]​





Achso ja klar ganz vergessen ^^


Na klar kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versteh ich ^^


----------



## B3N (6. Dezember 2005)

Wird sind zwar noch nicht ganz durch mit den Besprechungen, aber was ich dir bestätigen kann, ist das wir auf jedenfall die Bank wieder optional anbieten werden. Soviel zum aktuellen Stand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthmalak (6. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wird sind zwar noch nicht ganz durch mit den Besprechungen, aber was ich dir bestätigen kann, ist das wir auf jedenfall die Bank wieder optional anbieten werden. Soviel zum aktuellen Stand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
darth


----------

